

Measuring the Greatness of Programmers - rizal
http://www.rizalalmashoor.com/blog/measuring-the-greatness-of-programmers

======
helveticaman
What about occasionally duplicating effort in order to run a test? It seems
possible the information gleaned from the test could outweigh the cost of
duplication of effort.

~~~
niels
Well, Google CodeJam is about to start. That's a lot of duplication of effort,
that should be worth it.

------
edw519
_So how would we say that Paul is a better programmer than John?_

Too easy.

If I had a fixed priced project that _had to get done_ ASAP, I was responsible
for all maintenance out of pocket, and I could have one person work with me,
whom would I pick?

